# Shih Tzu Pictures



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Wanting to see some pictures of other peoples shihtzus (if anyone else has any on here, seems like everyone has big dogs lol). So post away if you have one or a picture of a friends.

Here is a couple of mine. 
I took him to get his face trimmed 2 weeks ago and they chopped off his top so I cant put it in a bow, made me kind of mad but o well it will grow back I guess.


Chewing on a bone (losing his teeth , only has one tooth in the middle if you look closely










Staring at me because he is about to go into his cage










Sleeping and startled by the camera


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Bailey is just adorable!!

Here is Chuwie. He just turned 2yrs


----------



## newbee40 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's my boy... just got him yesterday!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Awww!!! All of yours are soo cute!! I have a girl shih-tzu puppy reserved. I'm so excited. They sound like great dogs! I will be picking her up in September.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

newbee, your shih tzu looks just like my snoopy! Except snoopy is more black.

Haidden, your shih tzu is so hairy! I think I might just keep snoopy at his puppy hair style. lol


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea im letting his hair grow out... he doesnt shed and if he does its very little. I see more of my girlfriends hair laying around than I do his lol..

I brush him twice a day though, once in the morning and once about mid afternoon after he is done running around etc. That helps also. The max I can go without brushing him is 24 hours and I dont like to do that cause it gets tangly etc... In the pictures above he was getting ready to get brushed (can see the brush beside the computer chair) he was looking pretty rough, he had been rolling around all day playing. 

If you want an easy hairstyle to take care of then keep it short =).

When you take him to the groomers though and say puppy cut or want it short 90% of the time they will get the shavers out and shave everything... except for like the face basically.



all4thedogs said:


> Bailey is just adorable!!
> 
> Here is Chuwie. He just turned 2yrs



I like the color of your shihtzu. When I bought my shih tzu I had 2 requirements:

good reputable breeder and solid color

Took me a while but I finally found one. Baileys undercoat is a lighter color but he basically black with brown highlights here and there. So I was pleased.

I really want a solid brown shih tzu for him to have a friend and play with but it is hard to come by lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well snoopy is a bit of a multicolor. lol Behind his ears it a bit of a dark brown as it is around his eyes. lol


----------



## LatinaC09 (Feb 20, 2007)

your shihtzu's are all so cute!! here's a pic of Chino...








He's a Cavaliers fan lol


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

How adorable they all are! Don't have a Shih Tzu, but just wanted to comment on all of your cuties. 

Haidden, I LOVE your pup! I think I like the dark Shih Tzu's better.


----------



## viccky (Aug 1, 2007)

how cute,i had one before,but then we had a scottie,seeing all your fab pics has got me thinking


----------



## Mabby (Jun 2, 2007)

This is my 15 week old - Sammy


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2007)

This is my precious Newman hee is now 7 months old. Now I am looking for a female companion for him. very spoiled!!!!!!!!!!


----------

